# So I like Lackadaisy



## Fenno (Jul 28, 2011)

I like Lackadaisy. Good story, great art style, good quality, good characters, and a good mix of humor.I ask: Is there any other comic like this out there that you would suggest to me? It doesn't have to be furry, nor does it have to be in any sort of Lackadaisy-esque milieu.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 28, 2011)

You're not really using Milieu correctly. Ahem, anyway, Sarah Ellerton is great. This is a comic which she worked on for a while and really developed as an artist.
http://inverloch.seraph-inn.com/ very fantasy

Phoenix requiem was just...so amazing http://requiem.seraph-inn.com/


----------



## Zydala (Jul 28, 2011)

The Meek? I personally think it meets all criteria.

Also The Abominable Charles Christopher


Both recommended by an avid webcomics fan


----------



## Fenno (Jul 28, 2011)

@Fay: Yes I am. I was saying "Forget 20's America."


----------



## not-fun (Jul 28, 2011)

i don't know that anything else comes close to lackadaisy, but Tiny Kitten Teeth might. it's a comic done by a pop artist, so it's entirely painted (not digital) and interspersed with adorable artwork interludes. the storyline is a little silly and jumpy though, not as organized as lackadaisy.

i personally can't say i enjoyed the meek or phoenix requiem. the meek lost me after it started mieandering around (she's in love with all of her characters, you can tell, and spends way too much time establishing their 'quirkyness') and phoenix requiem was like just 300 pages of this victorian era heroin addict whining about how he doesn't want to be able to talk to the dead while a victorian-era nurse waits on him hand & foot and defends his good name to everyone. it just came across as, i dunno...dated? sexist? a little racist too, everyone is whitey white whitewhite even though it's supposed to be a fantasy world...though having visited where the artist lived for a good portion of her life (rockhampton, QLD), i can see where that isn't so much her fault as it is her enviroment's fault.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 29, 2011)

not-fun said:


> the meek lost me after it started mieandering around (she's in love with all of her characters, you can tell, and spends way too much time establishing their 'quirkyness')



Really? I personally hate flimsy characters that rely too much on summaries of their characters through scripts and I'm more inclined to enjoy things that allow characters to 'breathe' a bit. That being said there's only, what, three chapters of it? an d all of them are around 40-something pages. I guess it also probably feels that way because the first three chapters are supposed to be setting up the three main characters so you get a good feeling for them for the rest of the comic. I guess I can understand your views though, I think the author does enjoy their characters too hahaha :]~ but I like seeing so much care and craft in things like that personally, soo...

can't comment on phoenix requiem, I was kind of bored of it


----------



## not-fun (Jul 31, 2011)

i'm not saying establishing character is bad - not at all! establishing characters is an essential thing for any writer.

i'm saying Meek seems not to really establish CHARACTER so much as just "lololol look how silly this guy is. look at him being silly. wacky wacky wacky!" it feels very forced, it begins to wear thin, and it makes it hard for me to read. it feels like so much of it is just "wacky filler" as opposed to actual character development or plot advancement.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 31, 2011)

not-fun said:


> i'm not saying establishing character is bad - not at all! establishing characters is an essential thing for any writer.
> 
> i'm saying Meek seems not to really establish CHARACTER so much as just "lololol look how silly this guy is. look at him being silly. wacky wacky wacky!" it feels very forced, it begins to wear thin, and it makes it hard for me to read. it feels like so much of it is just "wacky filler" as opposed to actual character development or plot advancement.



I think we're just going to have to disagree on that one haha  I definitely don't get that vibe. Looking through the archives I was hard pressed to find a page that wasn't developing the plot/setting/character simultaneously (not saying there weren't any, just not a significant amount). I also don't really find the dialogue to be too forced; to me it's more like how one would be reacting to a situation and peeking into the normal everyday part of a person (which I find just as interesting, if not more than just characters reacting to events). Honestly I think Lackadaisy suffers more from what you're describing from than the Meek, but again, I don't mind that in the slightest personally because I just like those sorts of things.

I looked at the comic linked in your sig - that's yours, right? I can tell that from the way you have situations set-up - characters, dialogue, etc - that such a set-up in a comic is probably not your thing, so I can see why you wouldn't necessarily be attracted to that sort of character development. It's not a criticism, by the way, just an observation. So I think we can definitely agree that taste in webcomics and media in general varies. Who knew! Hahaha :]~


----------



## not-fun (Jul 31, 2011)

i guess you may have a point. perhaps the penny-arcade-style of Meek is what's losing me? i dunno. all i can say for sure is i read it for a while, i liked it for a while, and then it just started losing me.

and my comic is rediculously amatuerish and fumbling, but i guess i do lend to a very different story telling style than the Meek. oh wells :v


----------



## Caffeine (Jul 31, 2011)

I have not read Lackadaisy. However, I have read Scott Pilgrim, and it is my favorite. You should also give Johnny the Homicidal Maniac a try.


----------



## Fling (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, how I do so love Lackadaisy... It never ceases to make me laugh :3


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 3, 2011)

I just finished inverloch.
stayed up till 1 in the morning reading all of it.
I did not expect that ending at all.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 4, 2011)

Not quite a story like Lackadaisy, but Erfworld definitely has humor, good story, good art, and good characters.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Not quite a story like Lackadaisy, but Erfworld definitely has humor, good story, good art, and good characters.



That font is absolutely dreadful.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 4, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> That font is absolutely dreadful.


 I said it has good humor, good story, good art, and good characters. I do not see any problem with the font, myself, but notice I did not say the font's great either.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 14, 2011)

Digger!

Give it 20 pages. It's truly excellent. Quick read though. It actually has a plot with a conclusion, instead of the author dragging it on and milking it forever. Ended earlier this year.


----------

